# Magnetic motors



## xmarkx (Jan 27, 2014)

Hello, i am the mid of creating a magnetic motor that produces some electrical power. I ve seen so maany videos, websites etc. I ve made an electromagnet also and i am searching and designing my motor. Is there anyone who has done this already? Can anyone tell me what he did exactly so i cna calculate the Watts as my output?

thank you!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Wikipedia: Ányos Jedlik > Jedlik's "lightning-magnetic self-rotor", 1827 (the world's first electric motor)

Wikipedia: Faraday Disk

Wikipedia: Electric Generator


----------

